# fresh plaid interior



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

let me know what you think


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: fresh plaid interior (dubbin66)*

not my style but looks well done


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks man the rear deck was a pain in the ***


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (dubbin66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin66* »_thanks man the rear deck was a pain in the ***

i can imagine its a tight fit


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

wow that looks fresh...Seats not so much


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

yea the seats are out of place now im looking for a nice set of mkIV's


----------



## Slowride88 (Oct 19, 2009)

nicely done now for small misc parts a diff color


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks nice, but I would have left the pillars the same, and just done the headliner and deck.


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## OrangeA420 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbin66)*

what colors is that. black white and grey?


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

yea it was the best pattern i could find alittle red would have really set it off


----------



## CrazyMikeJr14 (Apr 12, 2008)

That looks sick. I redid my headliner cause someone burnt a hole in it the size of a quarter...ha. But i didn't do nearly as clean a job as u.


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks man!


----------



## DCA52387 (Nov 22, 2009)

What did you use for adhesive?


----------



## mk4glichris (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (DCA52387)*

hey man, just got some plaid. same question as above. and how hard was the headliner and pillars? any tips to wrapping it or takeing off the headliner


----------



## imoldgregg (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (mk4glichris)*

getting ready to do the same thing....so how hard was it?


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

the hardest part was getting the pillars and plastic pieces out u gotta undo the bottom seatbelt bolts on both front and rears.. with the plaid you cant stretch the fabric otherwise the pattern is gonna be wavey and as for the adhesive i used 3m super77 i know most of you guys dont agree it's the best but i have never had any problems.


_Modified by dubbin66 at 7:31 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (dubbin66)*

as for getting the headliner out of the car i found the easiest way was to recline the front seats all the way back and remove out the rear door for you two door golf guys


----------



## VRboosterseat (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: fresh plaid interior (dubbin66)*

how did you do the deck? like get it so smooth without wrinkles?


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

go from the middle out once get to the speakers stretch the fabric lightly to prevent wrinkles but while stretching keep the pattern straight... repeat other side of deck.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (dubbin66)*

very nice dude. what kind of material was that though?


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

honestly im not sure haha i just picked the material up from the local fabric shop


----------



## s10ryan (Aug 5, 2005)

i dunno but i kinda like it!


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

haha thanks man!


----------



## Slowride88 (Oct 19, 2009)

how do you do this im about to go get some fabric and do it


----------



## Kellermike (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: fresh plaid interior (dubbin66)*

did you do it yourself?


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

yea i did it all myself im gonna redo the pillars in black and just keep the rear deck and headliner in plaid seems alittle too much. its fairly easy to do just get the material, adhesive and some patience!


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (dubbin66)*

I like it. looks just like mine. Though I've just found out the adheisive starts to fail in moist damp conditions! It's been raining for three days here







and my headliner is starting to sag


----------



## 2.0Jetta99 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: (leskie)*

looks awsome..have alwayys wanted to do that...how long did it take?


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

it only took a couple hours if ur not doing the pillars cut the time in half


----------



## InfamousHB (Jan 11, 2008)

The job itself: A+
The choice of fabric: F-
You did a great job keeping the lines smooth and all, but that's just too much white/gray.


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: (InfamousHB)*

i dunno, l like it. beauty is in the eye of the beholder. good job man


----------



## SpoolMe (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks great! Needed to do a how to on all this though!


----------



## dubbin66 (Jan 7, 2008)

getting another vw next week will definatly do a how to this time around.


----------



## bigdaddyvwmk3 (Apr 23, 2010)

yea a how to would be good even tho i already asked everything i could think of lol


----------



## poweredbystarbucks (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks great I did mine but the pattern is messed up I couldnt find a piece big enough to cover it all in one shot where did you get your fabric?


----------



## vdub656 (Feb 13, 2009)

im about to do this myself how wide dose the fabric hae to be and how much fabric did u buy


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

well according to my tape measure to do door panels (I got a coupe so its about the same for material but measure it out ) i am doing my door panels and headliner ...gonna re do the parcel shelf in black ...my side panels near the windows is tan eww. so i already got black a pillars leaving those alone for now ...not sure what i wanna do with the door panels and headliner ....i did pulll the old **** off the door panels be careful it will crack if ur not careful just keep ur hands close to the material as u rip it off worked out ok for me on the passenger door panel ...i havent got new vapor barrier yet i took a few pics of what i did so far but not of the door panel tear down ..its pretty obvious ...i never done this either but hell its all a good learning experience. i really hate flannel and like solid colors. might just cover it in suede if i can find it. i got a dash coming i hope and decent drip rails to put on. left the damn things on my basement floor and they are moldy as hell now from the rainy season we seem to be having in ohio and i forgot all about them till tonight  off to the car wash i guess ...that i an trying to repaint the mirrors the po decided it would be cool to paint 2 different countries flags on them...jack ass... :thumbdown:...going slow cuz of work and well i am a lazy bastard but i am getting there ...need to find some 3 mill sheeting for the vapor barriers yet ... did get the glue though so i need to get that and whatever material i am gonna use and i should be set ...and holy chit wally world wanted 7.50 a yard for the immitation leather stuff ...ugh ...like 60 bucks for what i need ...maybe it will be flannel :banghead:


----------



## chris808costa (Mar 10, 2010)

*Yards?*

how much yards of fabric did you need for your headliner???


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## octink (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, excellent job! I just bought a lot of micro-fiber suede to do the upper pillars and headliner. I'm trying to go all black by eliminating the grey crap. I hope mine comes out as nice as yours.


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

leskie said:


> I like it. looks just like mine. Though I've just found out the adheisive starts to fail in moist damp conditions! It's been raining for three days here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about fresh after it's done? Or like even after it's been done for a while? That would suck...


----------



## Gti Filmskate (Mar 12, 2010)

freshh


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Great job. Good choice on the grey/white...goes with anything. :thumbup: and :beer: for keeping the lines straight. Now spray that isht with something to protect it from sun fading!! Some window tint would be a good start.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Major props, upholstery is a PITA. Coming from a guy who f*cked up his ABC pillars today. Came out nice i like the the plaid and you did great considering its tough to get the lines straight


----------



## 82vwpickup (Jul 22, 2008)

dubbin66 said:


> thanks man the rear deck was a pain in the ***


great job. where are you located would you possible want to do my headliner and trunk lid if not what adhesive did you use.:beer:


----------



## clincoln13 (May 16, 2010)

yes.. i like, also like how you also wrapped the rear mirror


----------



## petergiarrizzo (May 31, 2010)

Awesome job man, the lines are pretty damn straight considering there are so many to keep straight!!! Well done! Wanna do mine? hahaha:beer::thumbup:


----------

